# Selling honey in Pa



## Shumpitron (May 23, 2007)

If you plan to do it at home, here are the guidelines.

http://montcobee1.farming.officelive.com/Documents/Honey Home Processing.pdf

If you can use someone else's clean kitchen or plan on setting up your own, use this:

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ebsite/Files/Publications/honey_guideline.pdf

I would direct any further questions to your PA Department of Agriculture regional office:


Don
http://www.philadelphiabee.com


----------



## Shumpitron (May 23, 2007)

PA Department of Agriculture regional Offices can be found here

http://www.agriculture.state.pa.us/...name=Regional-Offices&navid=30&parentnavid=0&

Don
http://www.philadelphiabee.com


----------

